# Souris magic mouse



## T. Bickle (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un souci avec ma Magic Mouse, que je voudrais désinstaller pour la réinstaller parce qu'elle ne fait pas toutes les fonctions qu'elle devrait. Apparemment, je me suis planté quand je l'ai configuré. Merci !


----------



## twinworld (28 Décembre 2009)

mais vous pouvez la reconfigurer en passant par les préférences système, non ? 

le chemin d'accès "menu déroulant pomme" > préférences système > souris.


----------



## T. Bickle (28 Décembre 2009)

Ben non justement, quand je passe par les pref système, impossible de la reconfigurer, le système la détecte mais je reviens toujours à un écran avec deux options, et pas d'écran permettant de configurer la fonction molette par exemple, qui d'ailleurs ne marche pas. Je pense donc qu'il y a un bug, c'est pour ça que je veux tout recommencer. Merci !


----------



## choumou (28 Décembre 2009)

Molette????? La Magic Mouse n'a pas de molette. As-tu fait toute les mise à jour (Menu pomme -> mise à jour de logiciels)


----------



## T. Bickle (28 Décembre 2009)

Oui, je sais qu'il n'y a pas de molette, je m'exprime mal. Je veux parler de la fonction tactile qui fait comme s'il y avait une molette.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2009)

Le défilement à un doigt (horizontal ou vertical), qui remplace molettes et billes, ne se configure pas. Il fonctionne d'origine. Idem d'ailleurs pour celui à 2 doigts.

Ce qui se configure, c'est le défilement à un doigt *par impulsion*. Mais pour ça il faut être sous Snow Leopard (ou avoir tapé une ligne de commande dans le Terminal si on est sous Leopard 10.5.8).


----------



## choumou (30 Décembre 2009)

Si ça peut aider voici la ligne à taper dans le terminal que parle iDuck:

* defaults write com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouch.mouse MouseMomentumScroll -bool yes*


----------



## kinox (30 Décembre 2009)

Si tu es sous Léopard, verifie dans les MAJ logiciel si "Apple Wireless Mouse" est installé, sinon fais-le (il fait 36 Mo). 

Tu pourras ensuite configurer ta Mouse et ses options tacticles dans un nouveau Panel de Préférences.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2009)

kinox a dit:


> Si tu es sous Léopard, verifie dans les MAJ logiciel si "Apple Wireless Mouse" est installé, sinon fais-le (il fait 36 Mo).
> 
> Tu pourras ensuite configurer ta Mouse et ses options tacticles dans un nouveau Panel de Préférences.



Idem sous Snow Leopard 10.6.0 et 10.6.1 (dans la 10.6.2 le pilote est inclus).


----------



## T. Bickle (30 Décembre 2009)

OK, merci. J'essaie. Bonne année à tous.


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2009)

De ce que je lis, le pilote comporte encore quelques bugs et il lui arrive de planter, ce qui fait que les capacités tactiles de la souris ne sont plus gérées.

Il faut alors redémarrer le Mac pour recharger le pilote
(il doit y avoir moyen de relancer le chargement du pilote via le Terminal pour éviter de redémarrer, mais je n'ai pas trouvé la bonne ligne de commande)


----------



## domicaz (6 Janvier 2010)

je suis intéressé par l'idée d'Iduk d'une ligne de commande dans le terminal car je n'arrive pas à jumeler ma souris "magic" avec mon mac mini 1,25 - 10.5.8 - 
sur un pc de la maison j'ai réussi en entrant le code d'usine mais sur le mac nada. il me dit que la souris est connectée mais impossible de la jumeler. 
je suis en train de me demander si ça ne vient pas d'un tit bug quand il s'agit de 10.5.8 et d'un mac "ancien" (pas intel quoi!).
Quelqu'un a -t- il ce soucis aussi dans  cette configuration? (et accessoirement une solution     )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h07 ----------

suite à mon poste précédent 
Heuu Désolé - Bonne Année 2010 à tous!!


----------



## domicaz (7 Janvier 2010)

désolé pour le doublon dans un autre forum
mais problème résolu: la faute à ma clé bluetooth Ovislink--> pas compatible en fin de compte.
j'ai installé une Belkin et en un clin d'oeil souris reconnue!
Quoiqu'en dise les détracteurs (les ronchons de service que rien n'agrée jamais) elle est super cette souris et quand on l'a bien réglée Adieu la souris à fil.


----------

